# GreenKeeper App Setup Tutorial for a Homeowner



## Ware

*This tutorial is meant to be a "Quick Start" guide to begin tracking GDD's in the Greenkeeper app to time your T-Nex PGR reapplication intervals. The Greenkeeper app was developed for golf courses, but this guide is written from the perspective of a homeowner using the app.

Please note there are some features of the app I'm not covering. You can access the Greenkeeper App User Guide here to dig deeper. This tutorial should get you 90% of the way to where you need to be, but the last 10% may require some effort on your end. :thumbsup: *

*Set up a New Account:*

1) Navigate to https://www.greenkeeperapp.com and click *Register* at the top of the screen.



2) Create an account by entering your Name, Email Address, and a Password. Click the reCAPTCHA box, then click *Create Account*.



3) Login by entering the credentials you created in Step 2, then click *Let's Go*.


----------



## Ware

*Enter your "Course" info:*

1) When you enter the app for the first time, you will need to set up your Course (i.e. Lawn) by clicking the *My Course* button in the ACTIONS pane.



2) On the Course tab, enter a Course Name (i.e. your lawn), select PUBLIC or PRIVATE, number of holes, and your Zip Code. Click *Save*. The public/private and number of holes obviously doesn't make sense for you, but remember the app was created for golf courses.



3) Refine the location of your Course (lawn) by clicking on the map. Click *Save*.



4) Navigate to the Members tab. You should not have to do anything on this tab unless you want to add another user/manager.



5) Navigate to the Areas tab and enter a New Area Name, Area Type, Area Grass Species, Area Soil Type, and Size. Click *Save*. An "Area" is a place you will later be able to track product applications. I spray my whole lawn when I spray PGR, so I only set up one Area, and named it "Lawn". If you plan to treat different areas of your lawn differently, simply create multiple Areas.



6) You should not need to add or edit anything on the Holes tab or the Preferences tab - unless you want to change your Weather units to metric.


----------



## Ware

*Add a Sprayer:*

1) Navigate back to the Areas tab and click *Next: Add First Sprayer*.



2) Click *New Sprayer*, give it a Name, enter the total sprayer capacity (gallons), and your application rate (gallons per thousand). Click *Save*. In the example below, my Gregson-Clark Spreader-Mate has a 9-gallon capacity and I have calibrated my sprayer to apply about 1 gallon per thousand square feet.


----------



## Ware

*Add a Product:*

1) Once you have added your sprayer, click the *Next: Add First Product button*.



2) Click the green *Add Existing Product* button. Select Podium, Primo Maxx, or T-NEX 1 AQ from the drop-down. They are all basically the same product - it shouldn't matter which one you select. Then click the green *Add Product* button. The Trinexapac-ethyl product you selected will appear on your Sprayable products tab.



3) Click the green *Home* button at the bottom of the screen to return to the Home screen.


----------



## Ware

*Edit Course info, Products or Sprayers:*

You can edit any of the information you entered above from the Home screen by clicking the three bars in the top right corner of the screen to access the menu.


----------



## Ware

*Enter a New (PGR) App:*

1) When you are ready to enter your first PGR app, click the green *New App* button on the Home screen.



2) On the Application Setup screen, Name your Application, select the Area to be treated from the drop-down (your Lawn), enter any Excess Area to Be Treated (usually zero), the Application Date, and select your Sprayer from the drop-down. Click *Save*.



3) On the next screen, confirm your Application Setup, then select your Mix In Products from the drop-down. Select the Trinexapac-ethyl product you added earlier, and click the green *Add* button.



4) On the next screen, adjust your Application Rate and Custom GDD if necessary, and click the green *Save* button.



5) Finally, click the green *Finalize App* button in the APPLICATION STATUS pane.



6) Doing so will generate a PDF detailing the application. Note that some have reported the Total Required Product is rounded (it doesn't give you fractional ounce dosage), but that makes sense because the app was designed for golf courses spraying acreage. I would always recommend confirming product doses by calculating them on your own. When you are finished looking at the PDF application sheet, simply close the browser tab.



7) The Trinexapac-ethyl app you just entered will appear on the Home Screen. I set up this tutorial with a brand new account, so note it is not estimating a reapplication date in the image below. This is because the app has not had a chance to record any weather history for my location. You can view the weather data from the Home screen - it's on the right side near the bottom. Mine shows a bunch of 32° in the table for the dates before I created this new account. You could probably edit all that and it would calculate a product lifespan for you, but I don't have time to try it.



Once it has some good historical weather data, the PRODUCT EXPIRATION LIFETIME pane will look more like this:



8) Once the application has exceeded its Lifespan, I click the X to get rid of it - usually at the same time I enter my next application.


----------



## Ware

*I know this probably seems like a lot to someone who has never used the app, but I have tried to be as detailed as I can for this tutorial.

Once you get it set up and figured out, you should be able to login and enter a new PGR app pretty quick - I bet it takes me less than a minute.

Hope this helps! :thumbsup: *


----------



## g-man

This is great info. I know at first the GKA is hard to understand, so this should help.

One thing I get asked a lot, when should I re-apply. You should reapply when you reach the lifespan end date (11Jul2020) in the image above. The lifespan will move up or down a day based on weather and applying 1-2 days before or after is ok (eg. going on vacation).


----------



## SNOWBOB11

This is great. It took a bit for me to figure out GKA earlier this year to start tracking GDD for my PGR but it was worth it. I've had better results re applying using GDD (no rebound) than re applying every 3 weeks like I was doing last year. This guide should make it easier for someone just starting out on GKA. :thumbsup:


----------



## JRS 9572

@Ware

I learned about this over the weekend

8) Once the application has exceeded its Lifespan, I click the X to get rid of it - usually at the same time I enter my next application.

I reapplied T-Nex on July 2nd. On Sunday July 5th I was getting emails telling me it was time for another application. I had not deleted the 1st application. :roll: Once I hit the X on the 1st application the email alerts went away.

This is par for the course. I always have to learn things the hard way. 

And many thanks for this well thought out tutorial. I know it wasn't a 5 minute exercise.


----------



## dfw_pilot

JRS 9572 said:


> This is par for the course.


Since this is a Greens Keeper app, that sounds about right.


----------



## Murfandturf

AMAZING write up @Ware per usual


----------



## wiseowl

Thank you @Ware for getting me dialed in on the app.


----------



## cbagz

JRS 9572 said:


> @Ware
> 
> I learned about this over the weekend
> 
> 8) Once the application has exceeded its Lifespan, I click the X to get rid of it - usually at the same time I enter my next application.
> 
> I reapplied T-Nex on July 2nd. On Sunday July 5th I was getting emails telling me it was time for another application. I had not deleted the 1st application. :roll: Once I hit the X on the 1st application the email alerts went away.
> 
> This is par for the course. I always have to learn things the hard way.
> 
> And many thanks for this well thought out tutorial. I know it wasn't a 5 minute exercise.


When you spray your next application come on over and spray mine since I sprayed on the 3rd.


----------



## JRS 9572

cbagz said:


> JRS 9572 said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Ware
> 
> I learned about this over the weekend
> 
> 8) Once the application has exceeded its Lifespan, I click the X to get rid of it - usually at the same time I enter my next application.
> 
> I reapplied T-Nex on July 2nd. On Sunday July 5th I was getting emails telling me it was time for another application. I had not deleted the 1st application. :roll: Once I hit the X on the 1st application the email alerts went away.
> 
> This is par for the course. I always have to learn things the hard way.
> 
> And many thanks for this well thought out tutorial. I know it wasn't a 5 minute exercise.
> 
> 
> 
> When you spray your next application come on over and spray mine since I sprayed on the 3rd.
Click to expand...

Can I use your sprayer? My Chapin slow drips down my leg as I am spraying.


----------



## cbagz

It's a handheld 2 gallon but if you need to borrow it let me know.


----------



## NJ-lawn

@Ware very detailed......thanks I finally log in an app. I got frustrated a few times in the past and gave up. Nice tool to have


----------



## cnet24

@Ware - this part caught my attention regarding the ability to connect your PWS station to the GKA to use local weather data to calculate GDD. It seems too easy to just adjust the location to the coordinates of your PWS and use PWS data- I'm going to send them an email and see if there are any other required steps. It's great to know that I can use my PWS for both irrigation scheudle (Racio) as well as GDD calculations!


----------



## ENC_Lawn

Hey guys. What am I missing?

My front lawn is 4,224 square feet.

I applied primo this past weekend at .25 oz. per 1,000 square feet.

So my math is 4.2 x .25 oz = 1.05 total ounces of primo.

I put my Chapin backpack sprayer at 4 gallon sprayer with a 1 gallon per 1,000 square feet calibration into Greenskeeper app.

When I put my number into greenkeeper The app says I applied 9 gallons of water from my sprayer. But I only applied 1 tank or 4 gallons.

Any idea where I am inputting my numbers wrong in the app?



The app is saying I applied 9 gallons when it should be 4 gallons?


edited: to fix the typo of 1 gallon per 1,000 square feet.


----------



## littlehuman

ENC_Lawn said:


> I put my Chapin backpack sprayer at 4 gallon sprayer with a *1,000 gallon per 1,000 square* feet calibration into Greenskeeper app.


Welcome to The Pool Forum


----------



## Ware

ENC_Lawn said:


> ...4 gallon sprayer with a 1,000 gallon per 1,000 square feet calibration into Greenskeeper app.


Are you sure about that? 

Without seeing all the application inputs it's hard to say. Did you enter any excess area to be treated by chance?


----------



## ENC_Lawn

@Ware Edited...the 1,000 gallon typo....sorry about that.

To answer your question...my inputs are

Front lawn

4224 square feet. "so far this is the only part of my lawn I have sprayed and entered into greenskeeper".

Under managed sprayers I have.

Chapin backpack with 4 gallon capacity entered with spay volume of 1 with gallons per square feet.


----------



## Ware

Need to also see your Area settings (under My Course) and the details of the application you entered (under Past Applications).


----------



## ENC_Lawn

@Ware


----------



## ENC_Lawn

@Ware

I had my lawn square footage a different number. I corrected that...but still way off.


----------



## Ware

Ware said:


> Did you enter any excess area to be treated by chance?


^^^ This.

You entered 4224 sq ft of "Excess Area Treated" in addition to your Area (Front Lawn).


----------



## ENC_Lawn

@Ware just fixed it...When I retraced the steps you shared above.

You are awesome!

Thank you sir!


----------



## Ware

Yep - in the Application Setup you selected your Front Lawn as the "Area of Application" - which has a defined area (4,224 sq ft) in your My Course settings.

Then you entered an additional 4,224 sq ft of "Excess Area To Be Treated".


----------



## ENC_Lawn

@Ware gotcha...thanks again for the help!


----------



## CenlaLowell

@Ware is there anyway to change the default gdd???


----------



## smurg

CenlaLowell said:


> @Ware is there anyway to change the default gdd???


When you add the t-nex into the mix, it's under the settings:


----------



## CenlaLowell

smurg said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Ware is there anyway to change the default gdd???
> 
> 
> 
> When you add the t-nex into the mix, it's under the settings:
Click to expand...

Can you change yours??? Because I can't on mine


----------



## Ware

@CenlaLowell yes, it is an editable field on the application setup page when you mix in products. I set Custom GDD to 300 in the screen capture below:



Then confirmed the Product Expiration Lifetime of 300 GDD after finalizing the application:


----------



## CenlaLowell

Ware said:


> @CenlaLowell yes, it is an editable field on the application setup page when you mix in products. I set Custom GDD to 300 in the screen capture below:
> 
> 
> 
> Then confirmed the Product Expiration Lifetime of 300 GDD after finalizing the application:


Thanks


----------



## nnnnnate

I don't see a separate android app for this, is that correct?


----------



## g-man

@nnnnnate It is called an app, but it really is just a website. www.greenkeeperapp.com


----------



## nnnnnate

I figured that was the case. I'll just drop the link to it on my phone and can quick access it from there if I need to. I went through and set things up and added the applications I did earlier this week. I had just planned to keep track of it all in a paper notebook. I probably should have waited for the temps to drop more but I started the Fall Blitz for my sod lawn that went in last year (front yard) and this spring (back yard).


----------



## TampaBayFL

thank you for writing this tutorial @Ware ! This was a huge help to me in setting up my account this morning✔


----------



## Ware

TampaBayFL said:


> thank you for writing this tutorial @Ware ! This was a huge help to me in setting up my account this morning✔


You're welcome! Glad it was helpful!


----------



## g-man

@marcjw check this thread.


----------



## marcjw

g-man said:


> @marcjw check this thread.


Thanks!


----------



## battleboro

I can't seem to find a *granular* pre-emergent, specifically, Prodiamine or a brand name equivalent. Am I missing something?


----------



## Ware

For anyone interested, I received this email earlier today:



> *Free GreenKeeper online training - March 15-26*
> Learn how to navigate and use GreenKeeper's tools to their full potential. The training will consist of several short topic videos about the different features and one live discussion each week to ask questions. Live discussions will be Thursdays at 11:00 a.m. CST and will be recorded to view at your convenience.
> 
> Register Now


----------



## nnnnnate

In the "Premium" info on the website there is a section that says to email them about a Homeowner Subscription. Has anyone done that and what info did you get?

I got some tnex from the guy I bought my gm1000 from last fall and am excited to use it for the first time. I've been doing all the reading up on PGR so I feel ready.


----------



## Ware

nnnnnate said:


> ...email them about a Homeowner Subscription. Has anyone done that and what info did you get?


I didn't know that was an option. I would be curious to know!


----------



## Kevbell

Ware said:


> nnnnnate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...email them about a Homeowner Subscription. Has anyone done that and what info did you get?
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know that was an option. I would be curious to know!
Click to expand...

I just sent off the email. We'll see what they say. It's a pre-filled form letter. You just have to fill in your name and email address.


----------



## g-man

It is $19/month. Still expensive for a homeowner unless you have a gps sprayer.


----------



## GoDawgs

Do I need a paid subscription this year in order to track GDD?


----------



## Ware

GoDawgs said:


> Do I need a paid subscription this year in order to track GDD?


No


----------



## GoDawgs

Thank you Ware. I didn't think so but a buddy is having trouble so wanted to confirm.


----------



## Jeep4life

Has anyone used their soil testing or seen how it's integrated into the app?


----------



## Jagermeister

@Ware I was just registering and attempting to log in. I am just getting a flipping blue square. Can you log in? Wondering if it is the website being down or if on my end.


----------



## lbb091919

Jagermeister said:


> @Ware I was just registering and attempting to log in. I am just getting a flipping blue square. Can you log in? Wondering if it is the website being down or if on my end.


They are phasing out the free version in a week so unless you want to pay $19/month for the subscription, logging in may not even matter lol


----------

